# 5 Boro Bike Tour... WTF!!!



## R1000

$75 reg fee...

C'mon.. that is a little steep... I actually enjoy doing this ride... but damn I may have to reconsider this one this year.


----------



## RkFast

Yup....$35 to $75 in like, three years. And with MORE corporate sponsorship (TD Bank and EMS) which you would THINK would hold prices stable. 

So whats the extra $40 for? They wouldnt tell me when I emailed to complain.

Nonetheless, I signed up. Even though this ride is really crowded and not the best from a pure cycling standpoint, I consider it a rite of Spring and never miss it. But $75 is the cap for me. It goes up any more and Im out.


----------



## robdamanii

BikeNY is notorious for high registration fees. Face it: they cater to the dopes in the city who have no spending limits.

Hell, the Harlem Valley tour was $75 2 years ago. Ridiculous.

At least I took home 3 full pockets jammed with clif shots. It was worth it in that respect.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Since the city needs money, are they charging the organizers even more money to close roads, police use, etc?


----------



## RkFast

It sold out in two days.

So expect the price to jump another $25 next year....lol.


----------



## R1000

RkFast said:


> It sold out in two days.
> 
> So expect the price to jump another $25 next year....lol.


WOW!!!! i didn't believe you and I just checked the site... THAT IS INCREDIBLE... I guess I won't be doing the ride


----------



## RkFast

R1000 said:


> WOW!!!! i didn't believe you and I just checked the site... THAT IS INCREDIBLE... I guess I won't be doing the ride


I got a r egistration Ill sell ya....$150 

Just kidding.....but do look around on craigslist and what not as the event draws near. Youll usually find some folks selling a pass they cant use.


----------



## robdamanii

I think Gran Fondo NY also is in the $150 range for registration.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

likely due to the complaints of the crowding during the 2010 "5 boro walk tour". They raise prices and limit registration. Simple S&D


----------



## R1000

LOUISSSSS said:


> likely due to the complaints of the crowding during the 2010 "5 boro walk tour". They raise prices and limit registration. Simple S&D


I can see that.. 

So it's not going to be 30k people this time around???


----------



## xyxax

Grand Fondo is $195 plus service fee for on-line registration.
Free jersey and timed climbs.
Though I get to know how slow I am for free most every day.


----------



## stoked

"If you have never done NYC 5 borough you should do it. If you have done it once, what's the point of repeating it? "


----------



## mooregx

*5 boro 2011 scam*

How do you artificially create a demand to create more sales? Easy, limit availability to the general public, then tell sponsors "we will get you above the target donations" by making people belief they must get in. There is no way in the dead of winter, in a span of less than 48 hours, over 32,000 people registered @ $75 a pop. I believe the plethora of charitable organizations which is driving this year's tour was told only a certain number of slots will be available to public. Which means for the average joe to get registered one must team w/others to fork over $1,000 to enter. An investigation needs to be started & I'd bet something close to what I said above is true. What's the charge fraud or corruption?


----------



## robdamanii

xyxax said:


> Grand Fondo is $195 plus service fee for on-line registration.
> Free jersey and timed climbs.
> Though I get to know how slow I am for free most every day.


So it's more than I expected.

Honestly, I can't see spending that amount of money for one event. And there's no way in hell I'd spend $75 to bike around NYC...or rather walk around NYC with expensive bikes.


----------



## R1000

mooregx said:


> How do you artificially create a demand to create more sales? Easy, limit availability to the general public, then tell sponsors "we will get you above the target donations" by making people belief they must get in. There is no way in the dead of winter, in a span of less than 48 hours, over 32,000 people registered @ $75 a pop. I believe the plethora of charitable organizations which is driving this year's tour was told only a certain number of slots will be available to public. Which means for the average joe to get registered one must team w/others to fork over $1,000 to enter. An investigation needs to be started & I'd bet something close to what I said above is true. What's the charge fraud or corruption?


hmm... you might be on to something... Someone else on the thread mentioned how just 3-4 years ago reg fee was like 40-50 bucks the most... and now $75... and just last year I was procrastinating on registering and didn't actually doing till weeks after registration opened. And this year in just 2 days???


----------



## tednugent

....I'm registered for the 5 Boro tour. I want to see the stripper pole this time around.


----------



## RkFast

mooregx said:


> How do you artificially create a demand to create more sales? Easy, limit availability to the general public, then tell sponsors "we will get you above the target donations" by making people belief they must get in. There is no way in the dead of winter, in a span of less than 48 hours, over 32,000 people registered @ $75 a pop. I believe the plethora of charitable organizations which is driving this year's tour was told only a certain number of slots will be available to public. Which means for the average joe to get registered one must team w/others to fork over $1,000 to enter. An investigation needs to be started & I'd bet something close to what I said above is true. What's the charge fraud or corruption?


You may be on to something. I loved this ride.....but it now a corporately sponsored, over priced beast. How do you ADD two corporate sponsors AND jack the rate up like they did? 

I dont mind paying big money for a charity ride, but for "profit" rides like this one? No way. And the excuse is always the same...."well, the rest stops are stocked!!!" Big deal. Ill pick up a PBandJ and granola bar from a deli, choke it down myself, and save the $80. 

And while Im at it, $200 for that GranFondo? Um....no.


----------



## robdamanii

RkFast said:


> You may be on to something. I loved this ride.....but it now a corporately sponsored, over priced beast. How do you ADD two corporate sponsors AND jack the rate up like they did?
> 
> I dont mind paying big money for a charity ride, but for "profit" rides like this one? No way. And the excuse is always the same...."well, the rest stops are stocked!!!" Big deal. Ill pick up a PBandJ and granola bar from a deli, choke it down myself, and save the $80.
> 
> And while Im at it, $200 for that GranFondo? Um....no.


The Gran Fondo is more reasonable. At least you get a jersey, timing chips and a bunch of (hopefully) "celebrities" to show up for it. That's a lot better than spending $75 to ride around NYC.


----------



## stoked

Is any portion of fondo fee going towards a charity?


----------



## Vibe

My friend told me about this and to be honest, I don't know how I would feel about riding with thousands of other bikers...


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang

Its a great ride. Hopefully the weather will cooperate like last year. Also you can avoid the huge bottleneck at central park, by going south and up fifth ave.


----------



## robdamanii

stoked said:


> Is any portion of fondo fee going towards a charity?


Not sure. Haven't looked that closely really...


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Vibe said:


> My friend told me about this and to be honest, I don't know how I would feel about riding with thousands of other bikers...


i was in it last year and there are HUGE amounts of traffic. theres only so much the cops and volunteers can do to lower traffic. many crashes (i'd say over 100). don't ride your expensive bike to try and show off, its not worth it when a fat guy whos bike's brakes can't stop him from rear ending ur bike. i was going to join this race for $55-60 after all the fees, but $75 and all this talk about them trying to get us to be VIP's or donate is putting a frown on my face. They have space for a rider who pays $300 but not one who pays $75? f outta here... if i wanted to donate i would've donated to a charity in 2010, but i didn't, think i'd do it now when they *force* you to?


----------



## tednugent

LOUISSSSS said:


> i was in it last year and there are HUGE amounts of traffic. theres only so much the cops and volunteers can do to lower traffic. many crashes (i'd say over 100). don't ride your expensive bike to try and show off, its not worth it when a fat guy whos bike's brakes can't stop him from rear ending ur bike. i was going to join this race for $55-60 after all the fees, but $75 and all this talk about them trying to get us to be VIP's or donate is putting a frown on my face. They have space for a rider who pays $300 but not one who pays $75? f outta here... if i wanted to donate i would've donated to a charity in 2010, but i didn't, think i'd do it now when they *force* you to?



...there is always Tour de Bronx. It's free.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

$75.00 WTF is right... for what a walk-a-thon what a joke.... not worth it when there are so many other rides for half the price and even includes a lunch at the end.


----------



## R1000

ROAD&DIRT said:


> $75.00 WTF is right... for what a walk-a-thon what a joke.... not worth it when there are so many other rides for half the price and even includes a lunch at the end.


Hi.. I'm in Jersey can i have some links to some of those rides


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

R1000 said:


> Hi.. I'm in Jersey can i have some links to some of those rides


Sure... here a couple off the top of my head;

Revolutionary Rumble out of Madison NJ 
Held in June
http://www.rambleride.org/

RAMAPO RALLY BTCNJ 
http://www.ramaporally.com/ramaporally/
Held in August

HILLIER THAN THOU out of Port Murray 
Held in September
http://www.cjbc.org/pdf/2009_Hillier_Application.pdf

All are Great rides, a lot of fun... very nice people to meet and ride with... I've done these the last two years and will continue to ride them each year moving forward. :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii

Isn't there supposed to be a Gran Fondo out of Morristown this year too?


----------



## tednugent

robdamanii said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a Gran Fondo out of Morristown this year too?


yep. iirc, August 28


----------



## netman68

great ride if you were early enough


----------



## hennersnewyork

Quick question - does anyone know if and when the Queensboro/59th St Bridge closes to bikes overnight?


----------



## alfish

I agree the price is WAY to high and uncalled for. Last year, 2011, was a disaster, at least to those of us who were at the end of the pack. They are now telling us to "trust them" they are going to change - AND, by the way, to show you how sincere we are about change we are going to jack up the price to $81. That is correct fellas. The $6 lottery charge has NOTHING to do with the registration fee. The first question we should ask is EXACTLY WHERE IS ALL THIS MONEY GOING? 

NOTE: The $6 fee is for all those who want to attend. Let us also say 36,000 join the lottery. That is 216000 in lottery fees Hmmm! 

I LOVE biking. I have attended the 5 borough bike tour for about 6 years. NOT THIS YEAR. This is UNADULTERATED ripoff. I am not fooling myself. They will sell to 32000 participants. I just won't subject myself to their greed. The others will do what they want.


----------



## NJBiker72

alfish said:


> I agree the price is WAY to high and uncalled for. Last year, 2011, was a disaster, at least to those of us who were at the end of the pack. They are now telling us to "trust them" they are going to change - AND, by the way, to show you how sincere we are about change we are going to jack up the price to $81. That is correct fellas. The $6 lottery charge has NOTHING to do with the registration fee. The first question we should ask is EXACTLY WHERE IS ALL THIS MONEY GOING?
> 
> NOTE: The $6 fee is for all those who want to attend. Let us also say 36,000 join the lottery. That is 216000 in lottery fees Hmmm!
> 
> I LOVE biking. I have attended the 5 borough bike tour for about 6 years. NOT THIS YEAR. This is UNADULTERATED ripoff. I am not fooling myself. They will sell to 32000 participants. I just won't subject myself to their greed. The others will do what they want.


Actually I think it is way too cheap. 

Seriously, look at the number of people that sign up and how fast it sells out. The beginning of the ride is miserable. I managed to average 10 mph until I got out of Manhattan. Once finally in Queens I could pick it up, but then the scenery is gone.

No thanks. Double the price, cut the number of riders in half.


----------



## R1000

alfish said:


> I agree the price is WAY to high and uncalled for. Last year, 2011, was a disaster, at least to those of us who were at the end of the pack. They are now telling us to "trust them" they are going to change - AND, by the way, to show you how sincere we are about change we are going to jack up the price to $81. That is correct fellas. The $6 lottery charge has NOTHING to do with the registration fee. The first question we should ask is EXACTLY WHERE IS ALL THIS MONEY GOING?
> 
> NOTE: The $6 fee is for all those who want to attend. Let us also say 36,000 join the lottery. That is 216000 in lottery fees Hmmm!
> 
> I LOVE biking. I have attended the 5 borough bike tour for about 6 years. NOT THIS YEAR. This is UNADULTERATED ripoff. I am not fooling myself. They will sell to 32000 participants. I just won't subject myself to their greed. The others will do what they want.


What a coincidence..i was just looking at their website and and I saw their crap propaganda... and decided to resurrect my thread from a year ago. 

Yea.. I didn't do it last year... and this is going to be another year of not doing it. It's a shame because like the above poster mentioned, after the beginning clears up. The ride is pretty enjoyable. But, sorry not $81 worth. I rather do a charity ride and raise that money (very easily raise the money) and hand it over to a cause. That is insane!!!

The sweet spot for that ride should be $60.... thats it


----------



## AlanE

I did this ride / walk once. Now I wouldn't do it if it were free. It amazes me how much people are willing to shell out to participate in a mass event. I guess they like to be part of the scene.


----------



## AnthonyL88

I agree the 5 BORO TOUR SUCKS, this is the reason I don't bother signing up. Too many people, too many kids, I can basically walk faster than most people on their bike.


----------



## AnthonyL88

The 5 BORO is basically a Family event!!


----------



## rkdvsm

So it's going to be only the rich who can afford these rides...so sad.


----------



## tednugent

glad I did the 5 boro tour when I had the chance...

at least Ragbrai, everything is refundable if you were not chosen in the lottery

maybe I'll bring my mountain bike and hit one of the trails...


----------



## RkFast

This used to be a fun, grassroots type of ride. It was always crowded, but it had a nice feel to it. Not anymore.


----------



## tednugent

Occupy 5 Boro Tour!!!! 

ha ha ha


----------



## lawrence

*I'm Boycotting NYC 5 Boro ride*

I've gone in the past and I'm not going this year, neither is a friend who has done it for the past 17 years.

It's the $6 nonrefundable fee to join the lottery.

I'd like to see everyone Boycott the ride so the organizers take a big big loss on this. They need to be taught and this is the only way, if no one goes.


----------



## AlanE

lawrence said:


> I've gone in the past and I'm not going this y ear, neither is a friend who has done it for the past 17 years.
> 
> It's the $6 nonrefundable fee to join the lottery.
> 
> I'd like to see everyone Boycott the ride so the organizers take a big big loss on this. They need to be taught and this is the only way, if no one goes.


The organizers have already made their profit. If no one goes, they will make even more. Perhaps your boycott should be directed to next year's event.

tednugent's idea of occupying the ride makes more sense. If the ride becomes interrupted to the extent that no one can enjoy it, then maybe no one will do it next year. BTW, I'm not advocating this, but if people want to vent their anger against the organizers, then staying home will not be very effective.


----------



## crazyc

AnthonyL88 said:


> The 5 BORO is basically a Family event!!


I have done it in the past with a group a friends but how can it now be a family / friends
ride when it's a lottery? What if eight friends sign up and only four get in? Or 
my son and I sign up and only one of us gets in? It was a fun ride for what it
was but Im also done with it.


----------



## RkFast

AlanE said:


> The organizers have already made their profit. If no one goes, they will make even more. Perhaps your boycott should be directed to next year's event.
> 
> tednugent's idea of occupying the ride makes more sense. If the ride becomes interrupted to the extent that no one can enjoy it, then maybe no one will do it next year. BTW, I'm not advocating this, but if people want to vent their anger against the organizers, then staying home will not be very effective.


Not to start a war here, but why would I do this? Although Im upset the five boro has gone from a fun, grassroots type of event to a corporate behemoth, Im not "entitled" to ride it.


----------



## lawrence

I don't like any form of blocking the race. The organizers only care about 32,000 people. If in the past they've had 52,000 interested and they've turned town 20,000, they don't care; if 10,000 boycott, they don't care; if 20,000 boycott, they don't care; they only care if substantially less than the 32,000 boycott. The price has tripled and quadrupled over the years. Considering that most of the works are volunteers, I can't believe the salaries of the Police who refuse to volunteer has tripled all quadrupled. Where are the additional expenses? I haven't seen any explanation let alone a detailed explanation.


----------



## AlanE

RkFast said:


> Not to start a war here, but why would I do this? Although Im upset the five boro has gone from a fun, grassroots type of event to a corporate behemoth, Im not "entitled" to ride it.


Do what? The ride? Boycott it? Interrupt it? It's not clear what part of my previous post you are referring to.


----------



## AlanE

lawrence said:


> I don't like any form of blocking the race. The organizers only care about 32,000 people. If in the past they've had 52,000 interested and they've turned town 20,000, they don't care; if 10,000 boycott, they don't care; if 20,000 boycott, they don't care; they only care if substantially less than the 32,000 boycott. The price has tripled and quadrupled over the years. Considering that most of the works are volunteers, I can't believe the salaries of the Police who refuse to volunteer has tripled all quadrupled. Where are the additional expenses? I haven't seen any explanation let alone a detailed explanation.


Maybe there are no additional expenses and the organizers simply saw an opportunity to make more of a profit. Nothing wrong with that, but if it offends your idea of what a bike event should be about, then don't do it. Why do they owe anyone an explanation of where the money goes?


----------



## tednugent

AlanE said:


> The organizers have already made their profit. If no one goes, they will make even more. Perhaps your boycott should be directed to next year's event.
> 
> tednugent's idea of occupying the ride makes more sense. If the ride becomes interrupted to the extent that no one can enjoy it, then maybe no one will do it next year. BTW, I'm not advocating this, but if people want to vent their anger against the organizers, then staying home will not be very effective.


maybe people can vent on their facebook page:
Bike New York | Facebook

There's also:
Boycott 2012 Five Boro Bike Tour | Facebook

I wonder if the organizers are going to have the flame throwers, to promote how green bicycling is... (yet waste fossil fuels in the process)


----------



## Mingkishi

I think the MS Tour in October this year will be better. Other than the 5 Borough Tour, the Century Ride, MS Tour, and Gran Fondo that I know of. Are there any other races/tours?


----------



## lawrence

*Other rides*

PrincetonFreeWheelers.com posts events, century, metric rides and such, other rides on their website for other clubs and organizations though it's limited what they have at this time. Click under "Events". It's a good resource to Events and Rides throughout New Jersey but it also lists other states, Delaware, Maryland, Pennsylvania, New York, sometimes Virginia, North Carolina.


----------



## Mingkishi

lawrence said:


> PrincetonFreeWheelers.com posts events, century, metric rides and such, other rides on their website for other clubs and organizations though it's limited what they have at this time. Click under "Events". It's a good resource to Events and Rides throughout New Jersey but it also lists other states, Delaware, Maryland, Pennsylvania, New York, sometimes Virginia, North Carolina.


Thanks!! will definitely look into that


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

You can also look into these... all NJ rodes, just google them for all web-sites

Miles for Matheny - April 22, 2012
Hungery Cycle Tour - May 5, 2012
Ride for the Mission - Has not posted dates yet - Sometime in May
Revolutionary Rumble - June 9, 2012
Begen County Bike Tour - Nothing posted yet
Ramapo Ralley - August 19, 2012
NYC Century - Sept 9, 2012
Hillier Than Thou - Sept - Date not Posted yet


----------



## Uprwstsdr

ROAD&DIRT said:


> You can also look into these... all NJ rodes, just google them for all web-sites
> 
> Miles for Matheny - April 22, 2012
> Hungery Cycle Tour - May 5, 2012
> Ride for the Mission - Has not posted dates yet - Sometime in May
> Revolutionary Rumble - June 9, 2012
> Begen County Bike Tour - Nothing posted yet
> Ramapo Ralley - August 19, 2012
> NYC Century - Sept 9, 2012
> Hillier Than Thou - Sept - Date not Posted yet


Add to this the Westchester Cycle Clubs "Golden Apple" event on Sept. 2.


----------



## sbindra

*NYPD Change*

Within the last year, the NYPD announced that they would stop providing free police support for large events in the City and that organizers would have to pay for the police time. Organizers have complained that they have not gotten estimates of police costs so it makes pricing very difficult.

Runners will likely see a sizable increase in the entrance fee for the 2012 NYC Marathon, which is also a sold out event.

Oh, and the 2012 Triathlon U.S. Championships in NYC sold out its 2,500 spots at $895 per entry.



lawrence said:


> I don't like any form of blocking the race. The organizers only care about 32,000 people. If in the past they've had 52,000 interested and they've turned town 20,000, they don't care; if 10,000 boycott, they don't care; if 20,000 boycott, they don't care; they only care if substantially less than the 32,000 boycott. The price has tripled and quadrupled over the years. Considering that most of the works are volunteers, I can't believe the salaries of the Police who refuse to volunteer has tripled all quadrupled. Where are the additional expenses? I haven't seen any explanation let alone a detailed explanation.


----------



## drim

Agh does anyone know if one can still do a ride? I was looking forward to doing this :/


----------



## NJBiker72

drim said:


> Agh does anyone know if one can still do a ride? I was looking forward to doing this :/


You can usually buy entry via craigslist. For a steep mark up.


----------



## tednugent

you can join a charity that does the ride and raise money

without getting too political.... I blame those protestors.....sucking up overtime money to pay the NYPD to babysit them...


----------



## Shinjukan

Well, I think even if there were no "Occupy" protesters in the first place, the NYPD would still rake in their overtime hours, and that equates to fatter paycheck. It's a sore issue in every city across the country that has its own police force. And it's a Catch-22 to most of these cities. Don't get me wrong. Genuine police work that needs overtime hours are warranted, no question about that. It's the rotten few who abuse the overtime policy to cash in huge amount of money every month in their paychecks.

Anyway, going back to this 5 Boro Tour, can anyone who wants to join but did not register just "blend in" with the other riders, not on the Starting line, but anywhere along the way? I mean, you don't have any support nor the freebies that are included with the ride, but you get to enjoy the 5 boros no less than the other registered riders.


----------



## tednugent

they have various checkpoints along the ride to weed out those whom want to "Occupy" the ride


----------



## Shinjukan

tednugent said:


> they have various checkpoints along the ride to weed out those whom want to "Occupy" the ride


I have a strong feeling they've planned for that a long time ago. They've basically rented almost the entire city most of that day huh? Oh well...


----------



## tednugent

Shinjukan said:


> I have a strong feeling they've planned for that a long time ago. They've basically rented almost the entire city most of that day huh? Oh well...


they have been doing that for a number of years now


----------



## rover19

Are spots still being handed out via lottery? Some co-workers have heard back, but I haven't. 

I know the event has its problems, but this is actually what (may have) spurred me to get into road racing and buy a bike!


----------



## R1000

rover19 said:


> Are spots still being handed out via lottery? Some co-workers have heard back, but I haven't.
> 
> I know the event has its problems, but this is actually what (may have) spurred me to get into road racing and buy a bike!


It's a real shame..... When the weather is good, and after you get passed the delays, it really is a great ride...


----------



## NJBiker72

R1000 said:


> It's a real shame..... When the weather is good, and after you get passed the delays, it really is a great ride...


Agree but the delays really kill it. I did it last year and averaged 10 mph until finally getting sonera space after the queensboro bridge. So yes, the ride over the Bqe was nice and the narrows was too until i flatted. 

Glad I did it. Would only do it again if friends I really liked riding with really wanted to do it.


----------



## R1000

NJBiker72 said:


> Agree but the delays really kill it. I did it last year and averaged 10 mph until finally getting sonera space after the queensboro bridge. So yes, the ride over the Bqe was nice and the narrows was too until i flatted.
> 
> Glad I did it. Would only do it again if friends I really liked riding with really wanted to do it.


yup.. all together i've done this ride about 5 times... some with friends one year I did alone etc, but I haven't done it in the last two years. The price has just gone over the point where I see the worth of the ride.


----------



## DoiNomazi

RkFast said:


> Yup....$35 to $75 in like, three years. And with MORE corporate sponsorship (TD Bank and EMS) which you would THINK would hold prices stable.
> 
> So whats the extra $40 for? They wouldnt tell me when I emailed to complain.
> 
> Nonetheless, I signed up. Even though this ride is really crowded and not the best from a pure cycling standpoint, I consider it a rite of Spring and never miss it. But $75 is the cap for me. It goes up any more and Im out.


not worth it... time to organize a free joyful ride...


----------



## RkFast

DoiNomazi said:


> not worth it... time to organize a free joyful ride...


Yeah, Im out. Lottery and a $6 increase was enough for me to bail.


----------



## rover19

rover19 said:


> Are spots still being handed out via lottery? Some co-workers have heard back, but I haven't.
> 
> I know the event has its problems, but this is actually what (may have) spurred me to get into road racing and buy a bike!


They are - just got notification today that I'm in via the lottery. Despite all of the concerns and the debacle that was last year, I think I'm going to do it.


----------



## Bike Flyer

Aside from the increase for the registration fees. I find it even more infuriating that they will not mail out the vest and reg. packet. You must pick it up in the three days leading up to the tour in person. So not only have they jacked up the entrance fee they have reduced the cost by not mailing out the packet. I read somewhere this was to reduce scalping. Packet Pickup | Bike New York Seriously slimy move Bike New York. Congratulations BNY you are the new scalpers!


----------



## Shinjukan

What happened to my registration made my decision to part with my $82.30 much easier. I had problems when I was trying to register last night, the deadline set for my lottery application. I couldn't get hold of anybody including their technical support. So yeah, it lapsed but I don't feel sorry about it. With the experiences some of you here shared about the past tours, I think I came out a winner, only losing $7.30 for the lottery application.

So onward to other less expensive and epic bike rides ahead!


----------



## casicua

I did it back in 98 and 99 and I remember it being WAY cheaper, but I just decided to sign on again this year and got me and my "team" picked for the lottery. Oh well, it's steep, but at least we get a nice traffic-free bike tour through the best city in the world


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang

Its definitely a nice ride. My family and I have been riding this for past 5 years. This year I didn't want to risk not one or some of us ride because of some lottery.

Perhaps the TD organization will have a better solution, when it becomes Organized. :idea:


----------



## rover19

BeepBeepZipTang said:


> Its definitely a nice ride. My family and I have been riding this for past 5 years. This year I didn't want to risk not one or some of us ride because of some lottery.
> 
> Perhaps the TD organization will have a better solution, when it becomes Organized. :idea:


All you have to do is enter as a "team". My group of 4 got in via the lottery.


----------



## drodrigueznyc

i feel dumb... i've never done the 5 boro bike tour, or any other tour for that matter, so when i heard about it I did whatever i needed to do make sure I was on it... (and signed up as a VIP)

the more i read about the tour the more i realized i make a huge mistake paying that much for a ride that seems to be overcrowded and full of delays...

I really wanted to experience it so i took a chance.. 

i'm still going because I don't think i can cancel and get a refund...

i've been riding for a few years... nothing special just the average 30 miles every weekend..

i've also signed up for the Montauk Century in May 20th... 65miles but there are 100 and 125mile options... 

that sounds more exciting and offers a lot more scenic roads...

anyone interested in my VIP ticket?


----------



## Shinjukan

drodrigueznyc said:


> anyone interested in my VIP ticket?


If you're giving it for free why not?  I think you'll enjoy more on the Montauk event than this, provided that you do take cycling seriously. You have to, because the Montauk century can really bite you hard if you're not paying attention.


----------



## NJBiker72

I think it might be much better as a vip. As i recall that gets you near the front. The ideawoth this ride is get past the masses.. Being a vip is a big plus. 

That said if you don't want the ticket message me.


----------



## lawrence

The VIP ticket, you'll be at the head of the pack and you don't have to get there early as others do. Go for it. You'll have fun. If you have a regular ticket, you either have to be there at 5:30am or you have to wait behind thousands or tens of thousands of people and that's where the delays occur. There are delays at the beginning and when entering and exiting Central Park. The rest stops and bathrooms will have lines. If you've never done it and you have a ticket, go for it. Last year I was offered a free ticket and I chose not to take it because it was exciting to do once, but not twice.


----------



## Tucson_2011

This can be a great ride, I did it in 2005 with the VIP ticket and had a blast on my single speed cruiser bike I bought the night before in White Plains while I was there on business. Yeah, it was crowded, and we got bunched up and slowed to a walk a few times and there were problems at Staten Island with the ferry boats. Awesome chance to see the city from a different angle, I would do it again even for more money, but I am an out of towner on an expense account. My company was glad to cover the costs for the bike and the Tour since I saved them $90/day on parking by using the bike and trains when I had to go down to Manhattan everyday for two weeks!


----------



## drodrigueznyc

ok,

guess i'll do it... i already registered and paid for the VIP ticket so might as well...

i'm now really training for the Montauk Century.. that will be the real one for me...

I only signed up for the 65 miler but i know there are hills and stuff that I will need to be in shape for... and 65 miles is no joke... 

going with the 5 Boro Bike Club... just joined and hope to put in a few long distance rides with them as a training session... 

i have two bikes... a specialized tricross aluminum w/carbon fork and sora components..(obviously nothign to brag about..) and a new Trek madone 4.7 full carbon with ultegra components... 

thinking about using the tricross for training and then the madone for the tour... 

any realy concerns doing this?

i'm excited... thanks guys..


----------



## Bobonli

I haven't done a large group ride in years (been raising a family) but I remember doing this ride and being really frustrated by the amount of walking and slow pace. So much so that I almost swore off productions like this. I also remember wondering where my (then paltry) fee went to: some powerade, PB&J and a banana. Maybe there was a t-shirt.

What the previous poster wrote about not riding your crown jewel bike is correct. I was bashed into about 3 times, even while walking! The event can draw folks who'd otherwise be riding their bikes on the sidewalk!

When you get out of NYC, the rides are nicer, there are smaller crowds and the amenities are often better. If you've got a burning desire to bike the boros, then the fee might be worth it; otherwise, you can get more return on investment from other events. I'm not convinced the money is going to the city for municipal services.


----------



## greg12666

I hate to tell you but the 5 boro bike tour has way too many people riding. There is a lot of stopping and starting unless you get there early and start at the front.


----------



## stoked

I've done this ride 12 years ago and it was fun and all as a beginner with group of 6 friends but I would not do it today even for free.

If you want to skip all that walking take a parallel avenue like Park ave/ Madison ave etc and enter the Central. If you want to avoid being crashed into then you have to ride a bit faster than general crowd at least in Manhattan. Definitely take your MTB, a 29er with slicks/semi slicks would be perfect choice.


----------



## tednugent

stoked said:


> I've done this ride 12 years ago and it was fun and all as a beginner with group of 6 friends but I would not do it today even for free.
> 
> If you want to skip all that walking take a parallel avenue like Park ave/ Madison ave etc and enter the Central. If you want to avoid being crashed into then you have to ride a bit faster than general crowd at least in Manhattan. Definitely take your MTB, a 29er with slicks/semi slicks would be perfect choice.


Taking madison is to avoid the walking at central.

there is nothing wrong with taking a road bike....sure the roads are bad. Even if you're up front, if it's like last year.... you'll be standing around anyway.

29er slicks/semi-slicks, they don't really make them. You'll be needing to fit 700x35 (or larger) to the 29er tires.


----------



## stoked

tednugent said:


> 29er slicks/semi-slicks, they don't really make them. You'll be needing to fit 700x35 (or larger) to the 29er tires.


Check out schwalbe fat frank or big apple. The reason I don't recommend a road bike is higher chance of getting taken out by another rider and scratching it.


----------



## drodrigueznyc

you guys are right.. seems like the better call is to take my specialized tricross... it is a road bike but with slightly larger tires which may be perfect for the occassion...

i no longer have my giant MTB DS1 which probably would have been perfect...

i will leave the madone 4.7 at home... it's all CF and i wouldn't want to crack it with all those knuckleheads around...

i'm already getting the feeling this will be my first and last 5 boro bike tour... too expensive and not really worth repeating...

i also signed up for the Montauk Century which comes up two weeks later... that should be a much nicer ride... and i'm doing the 65 miler...

next year i'll try the 100...

if anyone here is also signed up for the 5boro tour as a VIP, or the Montauk Century please let me know if you would like to hook up.


----------



## tednugent

I've had a person on a CF bike almost take me out (I have an aluminum frame) because that person could did not have any control riding slow....


----------



## Benjamin Less

tednugent said:


> I've had a *person on a CF bike* almost take me out (I have an aluminum frame) because that person could did not have any control riding slow....


It's a great ride. I will be doing it this year too. I never had any issues with people riding specific fabrications of frames. I keep my head up.


----------



## lactic acidosis

I'm looking for another bib. If anyone has one available, I'd happily cover the face value of the registration + the lottery fee.


----------



## JRR4

*Rider numbers*

Anyone received their rider numbers yet? I understood they were to go out last week. Spending alot to travel to NY for this ride and want to be sure to get that number.


----------



## Uprwstsdr

JRR4 said:


> Anyone received their rider numbers yet? I understood they were to go out last week. Spending alot to travel to NY for this ride and want to be sure to get that number.


I received mine via e-mail.


----------



## JRR4

*Rider number*

Just got mine too. Yes!!


----------



## drodrigueznyc

yep... got mine....

900 range..... 7:45am start...

I hear they will stagger the start times in 11000 rider increments...


----------



## JRR4

I'm in the 27000 range and start at 9:15. Sort of glad I'm in the back, first time riding in NYC and want to go slow and make the experience last.


----------



## NJBiker72

JRR4 said:


> I'm in the 27000 range and start at 9:15. Sort of glad I'm in the back, first time riding in NYC and want to go slow and make the experience last.


Oh you will get that wish. 

Have to say the number idea is nice. Had to wait a few hours to get started last year. Cold and boring. 

Bring your tricycle. And have fun


----------



## Madone 2012

This ride is defenitely a ride to do once. Just riding over the Verezzano bridge is really cool. But it's terribly crowded and costs a lot of money.


----------



## tednugent

Madone 2012 said:


> This ride is defenitely a ride to do once. Just riding over the Verezzano bridge is really cool. But it's terribly crowded and costs a lot of money.


if you're not in biking shape, the Verrazano is a morale crusher


----------



## Uprwstsdr

tednugent said:


> if you're not in biking shape, the Verrazano is a morale crusher


I am not in biking shape, I am prepared to be crushed.


----------



## bikin_pat

R1000 said:


> $75 reg fee...
> 
> C'mon.. that is a little steep... I actually enjoy doing this ride... but damn I may have to reconsider this one this year.


My wife and I refuse to ride it again (even though it doesnt matter to TD Bank) after the cluster - @#$% from last year.


----------



## R1000

Uprwstsdr said:


> I am not in biking shape, I am prepared to be crushed.


I'm surprised that was mentioned... With work, kids, housework etc.... I don't normally get into "good" riding shape till mid summer, but I never found the Verazano in May to be that tough, and I did the 5 boro about 5 times ( back when it wasn't a POS organized event).


----------



## greg12666

For a pure cyclist this is a terrible ride. Way too many people who have no clue how to ride a bike.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang

Its a good ride despite the crowd. Last year, I saw some kid ride a colnago ferrari with regular pedals take a fall from being bumped by a mtn biker, got up , dusted off his elbows and kept going.NYC is definitely a box of chocolate.


----------



## pagong

For anyone looking to do this year's TD bike tour - my friend is selling his vest (registration) for $90. He can meet up when he picks up the kit this week.

PM me if you're interested so I can provide more details.


----------



## drim

Did anyone not receive their rider number email yet?

I'm starting to get worried.... I called Bike NY, left a message, left a few emails, and they haven't gotten back to me yet.


----------



## ora-0600

drim said:


> Did anyone not receive their rider number email yet?
> 
> I'm starting to get worried.... I called Bike NY, left a message, left a few emails, and they haven't gotten back to me yet.


I got mine at the beginning of April. I imagine they're pretty busy with the tour a few days away. Keep calling and sending emails, hopefully they'll get back to you soon.


----------



## unnamedny

Is it possible to get to VIP area by car? (just a drop off) or it's still would be easier to take a train. I'm traveling from south brooklyn.


----------



## NJBiker72

unnamedny said:


> Is it possible to get to VIP area by car? (just a drop off) or it's still would be easier to take a train. I'm traveling from south brooklyn.


You could ride?


----------



## gpcyclist25

unnamedny said:


> Is it possible to get to VIP area by car? (just a drop off) or it's still would be easier to take a train. I'm traveling from south brooklyn.


I picked up my rider packet at the Expo today, and according to the guide, the roads don't get closed until 7 AM. So my guess is that you can get across one of the bridges and pull over somewhere to dump yourself and the bike. Keep in mind that they're lining up 33,000 people down Church St., starting at Canal, all the way down to the Battery, starting at 6 AM.

So I'd recommend getting to some point east of there and just riding the rest of the way.


----------



## unnamedny

gpcyclist25 said:


> I picked up my rider packet at the Expo today, and according to the guide, the roads don't get closed until 7 AM. So my guess is that you can get across one of the bridges and pull over somewhere to dump yourself and the bike. Keep in mind that they're lining up 33,000 people down Church St., starting at Canal, all the way down to the Battery, starting at 6 AM.
> 
> So I'd recommend getting to some point east of there and just riding the rest of the way.


I was planning to get there through Manhattan bridge and then just take it on bike. Thanks for the info, I did not find the info in the brochure about the roads closing.


----------



## BigBird

as a first timer, it was great! the only thing was the walk-a-thon after central park to the 3rd ave. bridge for an hour.

other than that it was pretty awesome...well except for my own user errors


----------



## Rob T

*5 Boro Bike Tour*

I did ride yesterday. Last time was 5 years ago. I was in blue group that left at 7:45. It was so much well organized than when I did it the last time - less delays. Yes it is crowded, yes you will have some delays, yes there are some crazies out there, but overall it is great ride / experience. You need to go with understanding you will average about 8 mph and have to stop a bunch of time. But just enjoy the event / atmosphere or don't sign up. 

If you are avid road cyclist, which I consider myself this is nothing like your group ride, century, or even charity ride you probably have participated in. It never will be. In fact some of the most dangerous riders were the road riders in full kits zinging thru all the people causing danger to everyone around them. In fact I tried to pick up the pace a bit to get some blood flowing (I was a bit cold) and I quickly validated this point. It was just stupid in this environment. 

BTW I did see two pretty bad crashed. Some guy wearing Sombrero on Harlem River Drive went flying over his bars because he wasn't paying attention and hit into someone in front of him. Another was a little girl who got ran over by some guy at a fairly slow speed. Everyone was OK. 

Flames at beginning were kind of cool and seemed like many more international participants. Many on rental bikes.


----------



## BigBird

you meant 59th street bridge? or madison ave or third ave bridge?

Glad that it seems all had a great time. My buddy was turned off after last year


----------



## unnamedny

Rob T said:


> I did ride yesterday. Last time was 5 years ago. I was in blue group that left at 7:45. It was so much well organized than when I did it the last time - less delays. Yes it is crowded, yes you will have some delays, yes there are some crazies out there, but overall it is great ride / experience. You need to go with understanding you will average about 8 mph and have to stop a bunch of time. But just enjoy the event / atmosphere or don't sign up.
> 
> If you are avid road cyclist, which I consider myself this is nothing like your group ride, century, or even charity ride you probably have participated in. It never will be. In fact some of the most dangerous riders were the road riders in full kits zinging thru all the people causing danger to everyone around them. In fact I tried to pick up the pace a bit to get some blood flowing (I was a bit cold) and I quickly validated this point. It was just stupid in this environment.
> 
> BTW I did see two pretty bad crashed. Some guy wearing Sombrero on Harlem River Drive went flying over his bars because he wasn't paying attention and hit into someone in front of him. Another was a little girl who got ran over by some guy at a fairly slow speed. Everyone was OK.
> 
> Flames at beginning were kind of cool and seemed like many more international participants. Many on rental bikes.


The ride, overall was good, I was with blue group almost right at the start, I tried to get ahead of everyone from the beginning and It kind of paid off. I was at tri-boro bridge at around 8:40. There were delays no matter what, we had to wait for a roads to be closed at triboro bridge and also in staten island on the way to the ferry. Wait time at both points combined was probably about an hour.

There was a big pile up on BQE. I was right behind it and almost ran into it. I can not be certain but I think about 10 people folded their bikes at 17-20mph, It happened almost right behind the head police car. No way to determine the cause, but I'd blame the roads, our whole group was rolling really smooth from Triboro to staten Island.

It was my first time riding it and my computer showed an average speed of 16 mph and top speed of 29.5mph.

Bottom line is, if you know how to ride, you need to start as close to start line as possible. 

And just something on topic:
The demand for this ride is high and supply of places is limited. It's not a brainer why it's getting more expensive every year.


----------

